# Hickory burl, whadayathink?



## TimR (Dec 8, 2014)

Does this look like any hickory burl you've all seen, and if so, does it look promising to you?
Also, for those who have harvested hickory burl, how stable has it been for you once cut up and sealed?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 8, 2014)

Hard to tell what's in there Tim but finding a hickory burl has got to be EXCITING! I hope you can snag it. 

Edit: @TimR I forgot to open this thread sorry. It's open now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 8, 2014)

I dunno what kind of kind wood that is but I'm sure it's worthless and not worth the space it would take up in your shop. Tell you what, being the holiday season and all, send it out to me and I'll take care of it for you, gratis.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome looking Burl even if its not, but I hope it is !


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow, that stuff looks great! Wouldn't mind a set of knife scales or two out of that...


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome lookin stuff! I'd take it no matter what it is!


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 8, 2014)

Never seen Hickory burl before and this looks fantastic! I can see an awesome table top and even a real nice wall hanging if slabbed whole, about 2 inched thick would work from either of trunk.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome looking stuff! Even if it's not Hickory Burl, I'd love to get my hands on even a few small pieces of it!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 8, 2014)

My money is on Hickory Burl. Beautiful wood Tim. Talk about a beautiful Hollow form!


----------



## SENC (Dec 8, 2014)

Time for me to pull the proximity card. I'm closest, and I've also heard it is illegal to transport that stuff across state lines, and, last but not least, I'll be in Charlotte in Wednesday and can remove it for you at no cost to you. Bottom line, I'm your huckleberry, Tim.


----------



## TimR (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, didn't mean to get any hopes up. This was something I was looking into but fell thru. Dang it!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2014)

TimR said:


> Thanks guys, didn't mean to get any hopes up. This was something I was looking into but fell thru. Dang it!



Sorry it didn't work out Tim.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey, is that @Theburlbroker in that pic?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Hey, is that @Theburlbroker in that pic?



I don't believe so.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 9, 2014)

Ian kind of fell off the face of the earth... Haven't seen him on here or Instagram for quite some time.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2014)

Just sayin caues he wears a hat like that in pics I've seen


----------



## TimR (Dec 9, 2014)

This burl is in central NC, if that helps anyone on whether it's who you thought in the pic.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Awesome looking stuff! Even if it's not Hickory Burl, I'd love to get my hands on even a few small pieces of it!



Me tooooooo!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been wondering about Ian also because we had a deal going on because he had harvest a giant hickory burl.


----------

